# Female Koi hmpk with Video



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

The female ate most of the eggs. Later the only 8 fries that spawn the male ate as well.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Just try again some other time, beautiful pair for sure.


----------

